# 2008 jcb 180T is this machiene good for snow



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

hey guys i have interest in this Jcb 180T i just want to know if this would be good in the snow all info would help thanks


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Brain fart


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

what do mean


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

exclusive;1509532 said:


> what do mean


I misread your post to start and replied, then reread your post after I replied and realized that my reply didn't have anything to do with your question.


----------

